# Jet Table Saw



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

*Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*

I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.

I called Jet technical service (1-800-274-6846) and they were very helpful. They sent me an E mail note with instructions to align the blade. Initially when we talked, I thought I had to loosen the trunnion bolts to move the blade into alignment.
The instruction said to get a flat 6×9" board and lay it on the rods under the blade to see if the board rocked. That would mean the rods are not in plane or parallel as they say. Well it rocked a lot. To get them in plane, you have to loosen the large nuts on the back of the rods and move the motor left or right to bring them back in plane. I did that easily and checked the blade. It was back in perfect alignment. I tightened the nuts and tried it out. It cut very free and the tilt mechanism also moved very freely all the way to 45 degrees. I did not have to touch the trunnion bolts.

I offer this to other Jet table saw owners in case you should encounter this problem. I did not previously use the saw so I had no idea how it got into that condition. The LJ now goes by the handle of Bladebender!!!!!!!!

.....................Jim In Michigan


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


I have a powermatic 64a and have had problems with the tilt, I need to try this. Thanks.


----------



## PCorl (Feb 23, 2009)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I will see if this is the problem with my Jet saw.


----------



## Skyreachbob (Jun 23, 2010)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Jim, thank you so much. You solved my problem in 5 minutes. I have been having this problem for weeks and you are the only one to solve it. Also thanks to Google who found your comment.

Bob


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jim. I am going out to the shop to try this right now. I am just beginning to notice a problem.


----------



## BobLoblaw (Jun 5, 2010)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for providing the info (however long ago it may have been). This solved my maddening alignment issues, too.

FYI, when viewing the saw from behind, loosen the nuts by turning CLOCKWISE.


----------



## RayMcCullie (Jul 10, 2010)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


I have this saw and it's been a constant headache. Trust me, those trunnion bolts are a PAIN in the you know what. The front ones are inaccessible by normal means. The manual doesn't mention the board thing but after realigning it a few I did mess with those bolts.

In any case the bolts are not fixed to the table like some have said, you can remove them and I'm in the process of making my own so readjustment is easier.

I'll have to try the board thing, just to bad they didn't put it in the manual. I've pretty much got it tore down at this point so everything has to be redone anyway now.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Hi Ray, this process I found to fix the alignment was pretty simple. But, she does not do any big cutting on that saw and I was concerned that it went out that easily. I advised her to sell the saw and she did. I am not a Jet fan. I had one of their metal lathes and after I saw the poor design of that machine, I peddled it real fast. I don't have patience for machines that give me problems. 
I hope you get your problems solved. That board to check alignment did the trick for her and the nuts were easy to get to but that saw was buried in a big table with a box around the motor.. I had to tear the table all apart to get to heart of the saw.

Good luck….........Jim


----------



## Noggle (Feb 20, 2011)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Jim,

Thanks for the info. I just purchased one of these, and it had to be adjusted. This fixed it perfectly.

Rod


----------



## kaype (Jul 23, 2011)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I spent a good half day messing with my trunions. looking at countless youtube videos. After stumbling onto this i grabbed a 1×6 peice of scrap wood and it took all the play I had out and brought me into 20 thou. Then I adjusted the rear trunions to to bring it in. Only took about 15 min. thank you again.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Hi kaype. I'm glad it worked for you. I was surprised it was so easy!..........Jim


----------



## wonderwood (Jul 12, 2015)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


I realize this is an old thread but I have the same problem. The nuts on my saw are really, really tight. Should they be this way? If so, I'll find a bigger wrench but I'm wondering if I'm missing something?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


They were real tight on the saw I fixed too. You just have to reef on them to loosen them, put the flat board across the rails and rotate the motor until they are all in plane and tighten them back up. simple as that.

cheers, Jim


----------



## wonderwood (Jul 12, 2015)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, I did get them loose, still working on getting it adjusted accurately though. I'm going to get some better calipers and a second set of hands to help.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Good luck!!....................Cheers, Jim


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Hey, Jim, you still remember how to do this? A few years ago I was tilting my blade to 45 and met terrible resistance. Like an idiot I forced the hand wheel. When I walked around the saw I saw that my workbench was so close to the saw that the motor as it tilted came up under the bench. I quickly lowered the motor, but I found that my blade was out of alignment. To fix it I loosened the trunnion bolts and got it cutting straight again. Problem was that I had moved the whole assemble to the left and now the saw won't tilt all the way to 45. Today I decided I would move it back so my saw will tilt all the way. I searched for better instructions and found your post. I believe this may have been my problem all along. I put a board across and it's not parallel. Now I need to move the whole assemble and line up the bars. This is a grizzly but I'm sure it works the same.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill. I don't know if the Grizz is the same as the Jet, but this process worked real good on my buddy's Jet saw.
I was surprised that it went out so easily and and when all I did was loosen the trunnion nuts and it went right back. That is all I know about it.

The saw has since been sold.

I do know that Grizzly had a great tech service department, much like Jet and I think they could figure out what you need if the loosening and tightening does not do it.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, I'll call grizzly. They have helped me greatly on other tools in the past. Have a good one.


----------



## waltr (7 mo ago)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim. Hopefully you're still active. I have a jwts-10jf. It worked fine while we lived at its original home. We have since moved and I've had two major kickback incidents. Plus it burns ½" plywood. The blade is a +10/1000th to the rear left while in front. Yours is the only reference I've seen re: a Jet contractor saw. It's not clear from your writeup if the 3 rod alignment fixed the issue I have or inability to tilt the blade to 45°. I can rotate the blade over easily to the 45 ° stop. Every reference I've seen references one to their owners manual which conspicuously doesn't mention it. Also, you mentioned they emailed a pdf. Would you still have that? 
I should also point out that the misalignment is 10/1000th at 90° but around 2-3/1000th at 45°. That strikes me as odd.
Thanks, Walt


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Hi Walt. I don't have the pdf any longer but it was as easy as I explained.
Cut a 6×9 board and set it on the rods. The rods have to be in plane. If the board rocks, they are not in plane. Loosen the big nuts on the ends of the rods and move the motor left or right until that board sits flat all around..meaning they are in plane..then tighten the nuts. That is all I did and the saw cut perfect. I don't know what threw it out because it was never moved for years. Give 'er a try…...............Cheers, Jim


----------



## waltr (7 mo ago)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. I tried calling Jet yesterday morning. I was on hold for ~ 20 mins before I availed myself of an auto call back by the next available technical rep. I'm still waiting…over 24hrs later. To clarify, the problem it fixed, in addition to not rotating to 45° was at 90° the blade was not parallel to the mitre slots?
I have no problem getting to 45°. At 90° the back of the blade is 1/100th of an inch closer to the mitre slot than the front. Also, there are but two rods on mine that span from the front trunnion to the rear trunnion. Put differently, it's 10/1000th inch off. Any guidance on which rod to adjust. There is a center rod but it is very short and doesn't terminate in anything. It's labeled part 68 elevating shaft, part 70, eccentric. Part 68 extends from part 70. It terminates before the blade.
Walt


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Hi Walt. The not rotating to 45 degrees may be a stop adjustment but get the rods in plane first. I had the blade at 90 degrees, put that 6×9 board across the two long rods and I loosened both nuts, then I moved the table back and forth until the board laid flat in one plane across the rods and tightened both nuts and the spindle was in alignment. If that does not work, there may be something else wrong with the saw. It might not have been machined right.

Was it ever right on?

I stay away from any Jet tools, especially lathes because I don't like the way they are manufactured. I bought 3 jet metal lathes, sold 2 of them and I tried using the third one but it was so cheaply made I sold it too. That Jet table saw I worked on was for a friend whose husband died and it went out of wack with hardly any use….Jim


----------



## waltr (7 mo ago)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Again, thank you Jim. I did test the two rods and they seem perfectly flat. I experienced no rock or crookedness. The rods seemed quite parallel. I used several pieces, approximately 6×9, both landscape and portrait. One I perceived a slight rock but that was not reproducible. I was afraid I was going to have to start dismantling the machine to add the PAL micro-adjusters. Nope. The front are, or at least the left is, accessible through the blade plate and, of course the back both bolts are accessible. My reticence is out of fear I will make the machine unusable aka screwed up beyond all recognition. I have the Jet 10" table saw, their 6" jointer and 14" band saw. My planer is Delta. I suspect all were made at the same factory in China in the late 90s/early 2000s. I'm thinking of replacing the blades in the jointer and planer with helicals.Yes, all had, prior to the move worked flawlessly. I wish I could blame some of the early results on equipment flaws. Sadly, I am more realistic on what was at fault. But the scorching and kickbacks are brand new. Oh, my Router table I made thanks to New Yankee Workshop. The movers were less than gentle on it also, much to the detriment of the carcass.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Slovenian said:


> *Blade out of alignment on Jet JWTS-10JF 10" contractor saw*
> 
> I stopped at a fellow LJ and she had a 10 Jet table saw with the blade out of alignment with the fence and table slots by 1/8". The tilt mechanism went about 15 degrees and bound up tight too.
> 
> ...


Hi Walt. You're welcome!.............Cheers, Jim


----------

